# finger name@freebsd.org not working



## dove (Oct 9, 2012)

Is it expected that the finger daemon at freebsd.org is not responding?


```
# nmap -p22,79 freebsd.org
Starting Nmap 5.00 ( [url]http://nmap.org[/url] ) at 2012-10-09 16:19 MDT
Interesting ports on 8.8.178.135:
PORT   STATE  SERVICE
22/tcp open   ssh
79/tcp closed finger

# finger [email]yoyoma@freebsd.org[/email]
[freebsd.org]
finger: connect: Connection refused
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2012)

dove said:
			
		

> Is it expected that the finger daemon at freebsd.org is not responding?


Yes, it's a security risk. Why did you expect it to work?


----------



## dove (Oct 12, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a security risk. Why did you expect it to work?



I expected it to work because it has never failed me the 100s of times I've used it before in the past 15 years or so.

Whatever the problem was has been resolved.  It works fine now.


```
finger yoyoma@freebsd.org
[freebsd.org]
finger: yoyoma: no such user
```

Exercise for the reader: insert a known @freebsd.org username, and try it yourself.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2012)

The cluster is moving, or has moved.  Services are moving, some might go away temporarily or permanently.


----------



## dove (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks.  I guess this was a temporary disappearing act.
Where's the place to see status about such things?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not aware of a status page.  This is an unusual situation.


----------

